#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Νέοι όροι δόμησης για οικισμούς μέχρι 2.000 κατοικισμούς

## ROUDI

Οι νέοι όροι δόμηςης είναι ταφόπλακα, ούτε μια απλή προσθήκη δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε, ακόμη και αυτά που μπορούςαν να τα νομιμοποιήςουν δεν μπορούν διότι σταματάνε στα 240,00 τ.μ. και άλλα και άλλα τι είναι αυτοί;

----------


## mar_pan

Καλησπέρα σας. 

Σύμφωνα με το *Π.Δ.289/4-10-11* (Όροι και περιορισμοί δόμησης εντός των ορίων των οικισμών με πληθυσμό μέχρι 2.000 κατοίκους) ορίζεται στην παράγραφο 4 α το μέγιστο επιτρεπόμενο ύψος κτιρίων. Για οικόπεδα με κλίση άνω του 15% ισχύουν ταυτόχρονα και το εδάφιο 4α και 4β ή μόνον το εδάφιο 4β; 

Συγκεκριμένα έχω οικόπεδο δισγωνιαίο και διαμπερές με κλίση 38% και βάθος στο σημείο της ανισοσταθμίας (ανώτερη κ κατώτερη στάθμη) 13μ. Το εμβαδόν του οικοπέδου είναι 270.00 τ.μ. και εφαρμόζω κλιμακωτή ανάπτυξη των όγκων, εφάπτοντας το κτίσμα τόσο στο πάνω όριο (έχει δρόμο και Ημέγιστο =4.50μ. ) όσο και στον κάτω δρόμο (έχει δρόμο και Ημέγιστο =7.50μ.) Σε κάθε σημείο δεν ξεπερνώ τα 7.50 μ. από το φυσικό έδαφος, αλλά η προβολή των υψών του κτιρίου σε κατακόρυφο επίπεδο υπερβαίνει τα 7.50 μ. όπως άλλωστε είναι φυσικό λόγω των παραπάνω στοιχείων που έδωσα... έτσι αναρωτιέμαι αν η 4β υπερκαλύπτει και ουσιαστικά εφαρμόζεται μόνο αυτή στα οικόπεδα με κλίση μεγαλύτερη από 15% κι όχι η 4α. Μήπως έχει κανείς παρόμοια περίπτωση; ευχαριστώ

----------

